# still a lowley bronze/newbie member



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

just wondering how do i get the green bar under my avatar and how to i get off bronze member??? is it all to do with other ppl givin me likes? or how many posts i put up as i often jus come on to ask questions or jus browse

can someone give me an answer please?


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

The green bar is down to ur "reps" and u become silver after a while being on the forrum. There was a thread some where explaining.


----------



## Wings (May 1, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

cheers mate!


----------

